# It's the Pits



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

In more ways than one.

Here's the beginnings of the latest efforts
by that shaky hand old man.

HO Sand and Gravel pit track support structure.

A 'concrete' retaining wall holds the earth support and
ballast of the track up the grade to the
trestle section where hopper cars can
drop their loads into the pits below.

















When it's installed on the layout the abrupt edges
of the base will have dry wall paste to smooth
them out, the track will be ballasted and the weeds
will grow. 

No 2% here...this is big time stuff...but my 70
ton switchers have no problem pushing a hopper
and other cars up on it. No doubt, in proto, (if such
would evere built) there would
be a sign prohibiting a loco on any portion of
the ramp or trestle. A loco would have several
'idler' cars ahead of it to spot the hopper.

More pics later when it gets installed on the
layout.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good. Just needs some color yet?
Are you going to box out the pits with some timbers?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Color, the sand and gravel, are in the works. 

I had thought about a timber rear fence but I have
a major house roof replacement going on and just put it
off for now. 

More pics when can get back to it. 

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> Color, the sand and gravel, are in the works.
> 
> I had thought about a timber rear fence but I have
> a major house roof replacement going on and just put it
> ...


You re-roofing a model?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Reroofing the House to protect the model from the almost
daily rains down here in the Sunshine (?) state. Finding all
kinds of wood problems predating my ownership in 1982.
Lotta time and $ to fix it.

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Used to see those all over town.









Coal tipple in Owings Mills, MD. Once upon a time the country literally ran on anthracite.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks, rkenney for posting that pic of the (former?) coal tipple. I see that
gate made of pipes. Inspiration for what I want to use on the road into
the Lumber, Hardware, sand and gravel company.

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

In that picture the track on the left was a working siding up until a few years ago and crossed the road. Warehouses and a station of sorts turned into a hardware store are on the opposite (un-pictured) side of the road.

The siding was used so infrequently they finally decded to take the 'hump' out of the road where the tracks crossed. You can see the asphalt starting to crack along where the tracks were covered.

The track in the far rear of the photo (behnd the trees and coal tipple) is till used by CSX and was originally the Western Maryland line into Baltimore (railroad south to the left) and the Port Covington Yard.


----------

